
Computer virus leads to $20m Da Vinci code-inspired scam - monkeygrinder
http://news.techworld.com/security/3247975/man-loses-20-million-after-taking-laptop-for-repair/
======
Powerscroft
You couldn't make it up

------
strawberryshake
More money than sense

